# Ruffled Baby Vest



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://pure-craft.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/ruffle-baby-vest.html
I have had a few requests for the baby vest pictured in my avatar. The one thing I found with this pattern is that it runs very large. When made following the pattern it fit a two year old.


----------



## camaro1952 (Jan 20, 2013)

It's similar to the ass in one baby top but with a ruffle added at the yolk.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for this - it is lovely


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So very pretty- thank you for sharing!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

lovely pattern


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet thank you


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you for sharing, I love the ruffle. It is a "must do" on my never ending "to do" list.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

So nice of you to share the pattern! Thank you!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

this is so sweet, thank you


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

jinx said:


> http://pure-craft.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/ruffle-baby-vest.html
> I have had a few requests for the baby vest pictured in my avatar. The one thing I found with this pattern is that it runs very large. When made following the pattern it fit a two year old.


I wish I knew how to make this large enough for my granddaughter. She's 7 but very slender but loves very girlie clothes. I wonder if I used worsted wt and size 7 needles and just made it longer if that would work? I'm not really enough of a knitter to be trying to modify patterns. What do you experienced people think?


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you !


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you so much cant wait to try so many spring & summer baby girls arriving!


----------



## Nana Cheryl (Nov 3, 2013)

Sooo beautiful!! Many thanks for the pattern!! Any suggestions how I would made this for a 15 month old?? What size of needles I would use??


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful and thanks so much for the pattern!!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I used size 5 needle with WW and ended up with a vest that will fit a 10 year old. I knit loose and I think the pattern runs large. Following the pattern will fit a 3 year old, I think.


Casey47 said:


> I wish I knew how to make this large enough for my granddaughter. She's 7 but very slender but loves very girlie clothes. I wonder if I used worsted wt and size 7 needles and just made it longer if that would work? I'm not really enough of a knitter to be trying to modify patterns. What do you experienced people think?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If I made the pattern using the needles and yarn called for it would be plenty big for a 15 month old.


Nana Cheryl said:


> Sooo beautiful!! Many thanks for the pattern!! Any suggestions how I would made this for a 15 month old?? What size of needles I would use??


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for a charming pattern.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for the link. The generosity of designers constantly amazes me.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Sooo cute! Thanks for sharing! I want to try this one...how many yards would I need?


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

jinx said:


> I used size 5 needle with WW and ended up with a vest that will fit a 10 year old. I knit loose and I think the pattern runs large. Following the pattern will fit a 3 year old, I think.


Thank you so much.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## monly (Jan 16, 2014)

Super cute! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Nana Cheryl (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm really not familiar with yarns and from the photo it looks like jacquard yarn..but the gauge doesn't match when I looked it up. Do you think it would still work if I follow the follow and it would fit at least a size 2??


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah Jynx, I love that. Exactly what I was looking for but in a size 3.
Nice patt and maybe I will give it a try using larger needles. 
So cute and girlie.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## smjknits (May 28, 2012)

The pattern says to use DK yarn...WW would make it alot bigger. I'm trying it with sport yarn to see how it goes.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> I wish I knew how to make this large enough for my granddaughter. She's 7 but very slender but loves very girlie clothes. I wonder if I used worsted wt and size 7 needles and just made it longer if that would work? I'm not really enough of a knitter to be trying to modify patterns. What do you experienced people think?


I would try worsted yarn and larger needles


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

smjknits said:


> The pattern says to use DK yarn...WW would make it alot bigger. I'm trying it with sport yarn to see how it goes.


Will you post with a picture and tell what size you get? And what needles you used? Thanks


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mary JB said:


> I would try worsted yarn and larger needles


Thanks. Hoping smjknits will post what she gets with #3 weight and then maybe I'll give the worsted a try.


----------



## smjknits (May 28, 2012)

Size 4 needles and #3 weight yarn got me about a 6-12 mos size. I'm currently using Size 6 with DK/Sport yarn in hopes of getting about a Size 2. I will be posting pics in near future of the sweater I created out of this vest pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so sweet.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to print this pattern without having to print all 35 pages? Thanks


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

maryladominicana said:


> Can someone tell me how to print this pattern without having to print all 35 pages? Thanks


Place your cursor at the bottom of the pattern (below the last line.) Left click and hold it down while you drag the cursor up the lines of the pattern. The words will become highlighted as you go. You must not let go of the left click (no idea what that is called- sorry,) until all of the pattern is highlighted. When you've highlighted all you want to print, lift your finger off the left click, right click and a box will pop up with choices. Choose either print or cut/copy (if you'd like to save it. Follow the choices from there to either save or print. Hope I've got that right for you. Good luck!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------

